# Screw spacing for corner bead



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Working on a 5,800 sq.ft. house right now,built in 1985. All the bead was crimped and nailed. Not one single cracked bead on the walls,corners,windows were all bead too!

The only cracked beads were on the ceiling skylights and soffits in a few areas. That seems to be routine. Settling trusses or movement from hurricanes.

The only places I add extra fasteners to bead is in high traffic areas.

To each his own.arty:


----------



## OrangeBusa (Feb 16, 2011)

Just use Tape on


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

OrangeBusa said:


> Just use Tape on


Yep!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yep!:thumbsup:


And yep!:arabia:


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> And yep!:arabia:



And a 3rd yep


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

You have to rock the corners different with that stuff?


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

im sold! 
whats the cost difference?
is there more labor or less?
if the existing framing is not perfect can you adjust these corners to plumb and still get the strength that there showing in the video?


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

SSC said:


> im sold!
> whats the cost difference?
> is there more labor or less?
> if the existing framing is not perfect can you adjust these corners to plumb and still get the strength that there showing in the video?



I pay about $ 2.00 per stick.

Less labor to install.
Less labor to finish.
Less mud to finish.
Lays flatter than metal bead.

I've never beat my beads with a stick,:laughing: but yes you can adjust them.:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I use taped bead and mud it on. Screws are pita. The will deform no matter what, and mud shouldn't be the fix for it, to me that is hack work ethics.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Back when I was a super we installed that in one home. We bought the special rollers and all.

That was the only time I saw it done. I think it was when they first came out with it.

They said it was something new from California??? 



Really......If it was that good would'nt everybody be using it? 
Just ask'narty:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe, How was your vacation? Pics?:biggrin:

-Paul


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for ask'n Mix. 

No phones. No computers. No work. Laying on the beach under the shade of the umbrella while enjoying cocktails........

Priceless! :drink: arty: :drink: arty:


I'm really going to have to learn how to put pics up here.


----------



## moore (Feb 5, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> If the bead is tight to the wall every 18-20 inch should be plenty.
> 
> Why would you want to screw bead on anyway? If your not careful you'll distort it and mess it up. I've followed behind people that did that before.
> 
> If I don't use my crimper I use my staple gun with screws/nails


edge cracks.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

flati said:


> What is the recommended screw spacing for metal drywall corner bead?


The best spacing is whatever distance it is to the trash bin.

That stuff is so "old school". Attaching bead directly to the studs you run a risk when the wood shrinks of screwing up the bead. Use paper faced metal bead which is attached to the board with taping mud. Throw that other stuff away.


----------



## gotmud (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep paper faced or no coat! :thumbsup:


----------

